# Keisel's first time in Show Ring!



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Tomorrow is going to be our first time in a show ring. I've been taking handling classes with Keisel so I hope everything goes well! It's an AKC Sanctioned "B" Match and his brother Keegan is also competing with us too. I will have a friendly face in the ring which will be nice!  Wish us luck and I will post up pictures soon. Any last word advice would be greatly appreciated too!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck! And above all, have fun!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Watch, learn, soak it all in and have fun!! I went to a match show recently and the judges were really nice and were talking to people and giving them pointers. Lilly has a show on Sunday, i am staying out of the ring for the first time, trying a handler to see how she performs, I get soo nervous, hoping she works well for her.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck and remember have fun and do not get too upset if he misbehaves!! Haha


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just have fun!!!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Good luck Cathy!! POST PHOTOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck. Looking forward to an update


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

How'd it go??


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*Update*

Sorry for taking a few days to update! We had a blast! I learned a lot from what to pack from now on and how much time to give myself to get ready for the ring. We were there for maybe an hour or two more then what we needed. I made a few mistakes myself in the ring.. stacked behind a table and not realizing it! (We never practiced at my handling class with a table being in the ring so I didn't put two and two together). It was a 3-6 month class that I entered Keisel in. I also had passed the place to stop after going around the ring and ended up going around twice. I should have paid attention to the routes the other classes were doing before me but I was too anxious and just focusing on Keisel at the time. Now I know for next time though!! Oh and also Keisel himself was having such a blast that he jumped more then a couple of times which I'm sure the judge wasn't pleased to see. 

Keisel didn't win but I'm glad we got to experience the ring finally together for the first time. The 3 month old puppy that was handled by Jane Myers won the class that we were in that you can see in a couple of pictures. I was wearing the black skirt suit and Keegan's owner, Ashley is in the yellow dress. 

We have more to do and get ready for our real show in Ft Myers for when Keisel is 6 months old! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Kellie Dahlberg was the judge??? Okay now... It all makes sense lol


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Keisel looks to have goo reach and drive.. Hope you had fun...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like you had fun and that it was good experience. Keisel is looking so grown up nowadays!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Sounds like you had fun and that it was good experience. Keisel is looking so grown up nowadays!


He's growing tooooo fast!! haha, The other day I was going through pictures of him as a puppy and couldn't believe how different he looks now.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Roushbabe said:


> He's growing tooooo fast!! haha, The other day I was going through pictures of him as a puppy and couldn't believe how different he looks now.


I did the same thing the other day--just flipping through the pics on my phone.

Keisel is a really handsome boy. I'm surprised you didn't win!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

drofen said:


> I did the same thing the other day--just flipping through the pics on my phone.
> 
> Keisel is a really handsome boy. I'm surprised you didn't win!


I made a few mistakes which I think didn't help us and Keisel was jumping up on me around the ring a few times. Also Jane Myers who won is a professional handler and very well known (she handled Cody in Westminster this year). Next time I'll be more prepared and hopefully will win!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I couldn't believe when I read the subject line--I thought Keisel was still a little bitty puppy! And he's already in the ring. That's so great. The pictures are wonderful and he looks great. I bet you'll win the next one! (Tell 'Em GRF has endorsed Keisel. LOL)


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

OutWest said:


> I couldn't believe when I read the subject line--I thought Keisel was still a little bitty puppy! And he's already in the ring. That's so great. The pictures are wonderful and he looks great. I bet you'll win the next one! (_*Tell 'Em GRF has endorsed Keisel. LOL*_)


HAHA that literally made me laugh out loud in my living room! I might just say that next time to the judge 

Thanks and I can't believe how fast time goes by.. I mean I got him at the end of January.. and it's only been a few months! He sure is keeping me busy but I LOVE it!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hope you get to show again soon! Is his brother going to be shown again? It is nice to see another person you know at a show. It can all be so overwhelming to know what to do.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

kfayard said:


> Kellie Dahlberg was the judge??? Okay now... It all makes sense lol


Haha, I keep coming back to this comment. I don't understand what it means, and it smacks of insider knowledge, and I am _very_ curious to know!


----------

